# D-Link DWM 156  modem not responding

## dr_Fell

Hello. After I installed it, it worked like a charm for 2-3 days (I am using wvdial) and then, at morning, I got:

```

localhost michal # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

--> Sending: ATQ0

--> Re-Sending: ATZ

--> Modem not responding.

```

I thought that modem is broken, but it appeared that it works without problems under windows (the same machine, dual boot). So I tried it under linux again and it appears, that it just sometimes connects at the 1st attempt, usually it needs more (today I tried for over an hour before I got connection). Modem needs to be removed and then put into USB port again with every try. Strange thing is, that it sometimes works for 2-3 days without problems. Successful connection looks like this:

```

localhost michal # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","darmowy"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","darmowy"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDTW*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDTW*99***1#

CONNECT 7200000

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Thu Aug  7 10:02:01 2014

--> Pid of pppd: 6477

--> Using interface ppp0

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> local  IP address 93.154.***.**

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> remote IP address 10.64.**.**

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> primary   DNS address 193.41.112.18

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> secondary DNS address 193.41.112.14

--> pppd: �[7f]

```

my wvdial.conf:

```

localhost michal # cat /etc/wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2

Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","darmowy"

;Init4 = AT&C1

Carrier Check = no

Modem Type = Analog Modem

;Modem Type = USB Modem

Phone = *99***1#

;Phone = *99#

Dial Command = ATDTW

ISDN = 0

Auto DNS = 1

apn = darmowy

;apn = internet

Username =;

Password =;

Init1 = ATZ

Baud = 9600

#Baud = 460800

Stupid mode = Yes

```

Since the problem is so unpredictable I don't even know, what to search for. Today I checked dmesg after some attempts and that is what I got (this is from last, successful attempt, when I got the connection).

```

[  815.372257] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:10 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  815.372302] hub 1-0:1.0: port 10, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  815.490281] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 10: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[  815.543888] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: port 10 reset complete, port enabled

[  815.543893] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:10 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  815.597067] usb 1-10: new high-speed USB device number 20 using ehci-pci

[  815.650651] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: port 10 reset complete, port enabled

[  815.650656] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:10 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  815.721537] usb 1-10: default language 0x0409

[  815.721911] usb 1-10: udev 20, busnum 1, minor = 19

[  815.721914] usb 1-10: New USB device found, idVendor=2001, idProduct=a706

[  815.721916] usb 1-10: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4

[  815.721918] usb 1-10: Product: D-Link DWM-156

[  815.721919] usb 1-10: Manufacturer: D-Link,Inc  

[  815.721921] usb 1-10: SerialNumber: 536591502111290

[  815.721997] usb 1-10: usb_probe_device

[  815.721999] usb 1-10: configuration #1 chosen from 3 choices

[  815.722166] usb 1-10: adding 1-10:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  815.722299] usb-storage 1-10:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  815.722303] usb-storage 1-10:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  815.722305] usb-storage 1-10:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[  815.722372] scsi18 : usb-storage 1-10:1.0

[  816.247699] usb-storage 1-10:1.0: disconnect by usbfs

[  816.253024] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0400

[  816.253031] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:10 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

[  816.253072] hub 1-0:1.0: port 10, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[  816.253076] usb 1-10: USB disconnect, device number 20

[  816.253078] usb 1-10: unregistering device

[  816.253080] usb 1-10: unregistering interface 1-10:1.0

[  816.253123] usb 1-10: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[  816.374601] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 10: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[  816.809994] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0400

[  816.810003] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:10 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  816.810048] hub 1-0:1.0: port 10, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  816.928536] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 10: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[  816.982142] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: port 10 reset complete, port enabled

[  816.982147] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:10 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  817.035321] usb 1-10: new high-speed USB device number 21 using ehci-pci

[  817.088940] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: port 10 reset complete, port enabled

[  817.088944] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:10 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  817.159251] usb 1-10: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[  817.159254] usb 1-10: skipped 3 descriptors after interface

[  817.159256] usb 1-10: skipped 4 descriptors after interface

[  817.159372] usb 1-10: default language 0x0409

[  817.159622] usb 1-10: udev 21, busnum 1, minor = 20

[  817.159625] usb 1-10: New USB device found, idVendor=2001, idProduct=7d01

[  817.159626] usb 1-10: New USB device strings: Mfr=9, Product=10, SerialNumber=0

[  817.159628] usb 1-10: Product: D-Link DWM-156

[  817.159630] usb 1-10: Manufacturer: D-Link,Inc  

[  817.159705] usb 1-10: usb_probe_device

[  817.159707] usb 1-10: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  817.160002] usb 1-10: adding 1-10:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  817.160150] usb 1-10: adding 1-10:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[  817.160264] usb 1-10: adding 1-10:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[  817.160389] option 1-10:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[  817.160397] option 1-10:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  817.160412] option 1-10:1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[  817.160434] usb 1-10: ep 87: reserve intr @ 0+1 (0.0+0) [3/0 us] mask 00ff

[  817.160437] usb 1-10: link qh0-00ff/ffff8800b3d34180 start 0 [3/0 us]

[  817.160466] usb 1-10: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

[  817.160490] usb 1-10: adding 1-10:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

[  817.160641] option 1-10:1.3: usb_probe_interface

[  817.160648] option 1-10:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  817.160662] option 1-10:1.3: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[  817.160698] usb 1-10: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

[  817.160711] usb 1-10: adding 1-10:1.4 (config #1, interface 4)

[  817.160891] option 1-10:1.4: usb_probe_interface

[  817.160898] option 1-10:1.4: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  817.160912] option 1-10:1.4: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[  817.160945] usb 1-10: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2

[  817.160958] usb 1-10: adding 1-10:1.5 (config #1, interface 5)

[  817.161141] option 1-10:1.5: usb_probe_interface

[  817.161148] option 1-10:1.5: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  817.161162] option 1-10:1.5: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[  817.161205] usb 1-10: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB3

[  817.161218] usb 1-10: adding 1-10:1.6 (config #1, interface 6)

[  817.161385] usb-storage 1-10:1.6: usb_probe_interface

[  817.161389] usb-storage 1-10:1.6: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  817.161391] usb-storage 1-10:1.6: USB Mass Storage device detected

[  817.161451] scsi19 : usb-storage 1-10:1.6

[  818.165760] scsi 19:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HSPA USB SCSI CD-ROM      6225 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[  818.165891] sd 19:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[  818.167880] sd 19:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  836.393828] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[  863.614334] PPP BSD Compression module registered

[  863.620709] PPP Deflate Compression module registered

```

I noticed two things: dmesg from unsuccessful attempts seem to lack last three lines (those starting with PPP), and after every unsuccessful attempt the number after scsi/sd (19 in  that case) increased by 2 (13,15,17,19 etc.), but it didn't increase with successful attempt (so it was 19 with last unsuccessful attempt and it stays 19 for next, successful attempt). 

Also, I can't enter modem storage after removing sim card under linux (but I could do it at the beginning - I have modem drivers from the storage). Windows - no problems. 

lsusb:

```

localhost michal # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0458:006a KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04a9:10c4 Canon, Inc. Pixma iP4500 Printer

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1a40:0101 Terminus Technology Inc. Hub

Bus 001 Device 021: ID 2001:7d01 D-Link Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

I tried to replace sim card, reboot machine, connect under windows then go back to linux - none of those seem to work.

----------

